# Play store



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Well its like this gents. I flashed a rom that was made before the play store came to be. Its no longer supported so I'm stuck with the old market app. How can I get the play Store app? I can get to the play store in the browser but needless to say still need the app. Any help? Thanks.


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

After you open the old Market and accept the terms it will update itself. Sometimes it takes a little while, but it will update.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

See that's what I thought but it doesn't even open. Its just says android system vending has stopped and force closes. Think I should just wait or try to get a link or what.?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

If clearing the data and cache of the old market app doesn't work to trigger the play store update, there are alternatives. You could wipe cache and dalvik cache and flash the latest gapps package. I know that gapps installs gtalk and market, so you'd have to wipe cache and dalvik cache and uninstall any updates to those two apps prior to flashing gapps. You could also use a file explorer to extract the market app from a newer Rom zip, keep the extracted on sd card, uninstall your current market.apk, and install the extracted market.apk package from your sd card. Just some ideas, hope it works out.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks ill try


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is the newest Play Store apk that I just backed up and uploaded to minus.

http://i.minus.com/1339725712/5v2FOpiai2cB57GbFiJ-7A/itC9RUD3o7A79.apk

Clear the Market cache on your phone and install the apk like any other app. That should work for you.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

IT WORKED. Awesome thanks guys. I wiped data and cache and it opened right up. Now it will probly update the icon on its own. Thanks again dudes


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice! Glad it worked out!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Good news, glad it's working again. Out of curiosity, what is your rom?

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Good news, glad it's working again. Out of curiosity, what is your rom?
> 
> Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


I was running liquids 3.1 and then decided to jump to 3.2. I know its outdated but I like liquid. He's the man


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

sk3litor said:


> I was running liquids 3.1 and then decided to jump to 3.2. I know its outdated but I like liquid. He's the man


Yeah, 3.2 was/is awesome. Liquid is an awesome developer.

Sent from my highly tweaked and customized Thunderbolt 4G!


----------



## watson387 (Sep 2, 2011)

Liquid 3.2 is the most solid AOSP rom on the bolt imo. Stable as hell and less buggy than Thundershed.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Shit yeah I saw his tweet bout having something new and can't wait to try it out....whatever it is. Tried to follow the link but just got a white screen so...


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

@quickdraw86, dude once again coming through. Thanks my man


----------

